

Canada's second oldest magazine changes name to avoid spam filters - dc2k08
http://www.nationalpost.com/news/canada/story.html?id=2430440

======
jgrahamc
This is a real problem for me also. My last name Graham-Cumming causes
problems.

For example, none of my family members were able to have Hotmail accounts with
our real names (although years ago signed up for one with the name Ivana
Watch-Teens-Give-Head to point out how stupid this is).

Eudora's built in profanity filter flags any email where people reply to me
(because of the John Graham-Cumming wrote: lines).

Google used to serve pornographic ads against my name until I complained.

------
dazzawazza
While this is a serious problem the article is indistinguishable from an Onion
article!

What a shame and I think it shows how poor our Spam Filters are. Seeing the
word beaver and assuming a sexual connotation seems like a very weak filter to
me.

I wonder if taxidermists ever receive emails about stuffing beavers?

~~~
eru
> I wonder if taxidermists ever receive emails about stuffing beavers?

Ah, the bless of ignorance. (My own ignorance of certain idioms of the English
language.)

------
pmjordan
I actually had to look up the non-animal meaning; is this a north american
term? I'd never heard of it before.

~~~
nixy
Have you not been consuming any American pop-culture for the last 15 years? :)

I recall an episode of the Late Show with Letterman, where Letterman would
call up people living in a small town Eager Beaver Creek (or something like
that) and ask them all sorts of questions.

~~~
pavlov
_Have you not been consuming any American pop-culture for the last 15 years?
:)_

It's worth noting that although American entertainment is consumed all over
the world, the acting is often overdubbed in the local language.

Hence it's not possible for a Frenchman to learn colloquial English by
watching "American Pie" -- presumably beaver references are translated to
something more appropriate than "le castor" ;)

------
teeja
It works. Search for "Santorum" on Bing.

